# Is it possible to make the font bigger on the guide ?



## richzilla (Jan 18, 2008)

As I get older and my eyes are starting to go  

I find it difficult at times to read the guide. 

Is it possible to make the font larger ? 

Thanks


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

I don't think so. I think you can only change the appearance of Closed Captioning. But perhaps there is a way on the actual TV menu instead of the DTV receiver's menu?


----------



## gov (Jan 11, 2013)

Bwa, ha, ha ha!

Get a bigger TV!


Going serious for a second, make sure the source resolution is set appropriately for your TV, see how dusty the screen is, check the TV pictures control; sometimes if sharpness is set too high it can really smear the lettering on some TVs

I have bifocals, and I have been known to stretch out visits to the optometrist because I really hate getting used to a new prescritption, so if you need to do that, I know what your feeling there.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

richzilla said:


> As I get older and my eyes are starting to go
> 
> I find it difficult at times to read the guide.
> 
> ...


That's another of our frequently ask request.

One of these days, they're going to put in some customized preset options for Guide color, screen size, text size, etc.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Also, make sure you're going to the Guide while watching a HD station, otherwise the Guide is in SD, and very poor.

With out being smartass, can you comfortably move closer to the set?


----------



## richzilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Thanks for the feedback everyone. 

I just was in hopes we could make the text bigger.

Maybe one day


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Drucifer said:


> One of these days, they're going to put in some customized preset options for Guide color, screen size, text size, etc.


Don't hold your breath. If they haven't given those options for 7 years now they aren't planning to.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

RunnerFL said:


> Don't hold your breath. If they haven't given those options for 7 years now they aren't planning to.


+1


----------



## gov (Jan 11, 2013)

Back in the bad old days, the Optimus DirecTV box had 2 different text sizes for the guide.

Unfortunately, it was all lo-def and 27 inch TVs then and it was still a problem.


----------



## joed32 (Jul 27, 2006)

richzilla said:


> As I get older and my eyes are starting to go
> 
> I find it difficult at times to read the guide.
> 
> ...


I had that problem too and my Optometrist recommended cataract surgery. Had it done and now my eyes are 25/30 with no glasses. I don't know if you're old enough for that but just a thought.


----------

